# 92 240sx convertible



## krisschock (Jul 28, 2015)

hey all im new and so long story short. I was sitting in neutral idling and I heard a click sound and my air from my vents stopped flowing and I had zero control of the climate control. nothing. then I realized that my gauges aren't working (mph,rpm,temp,tach and odometer) I replaced the main accessory relay and still nothing. Any ideas?????????! its super annoying


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would start by checking the fuses and fusible links.


----------



## krisschock (Jul 28, 2015)

Where about are those located? The fusible links anyways. I'm gonna re check every fuse in the kick panel but are there others I should check?


----------



## krisschock (Jul 28, 2015)

If I can't figure it out I'm taking it in to have it checked


----------

